# Acer Aspire 5315-2153 overheating How do I force the fan on?

## Bob Leny

Well, like the subject implies, my acer laptop aspire 5315-2153 is overheating. This appears to be a common problem....

Even though the plastic is about to melt, the fan still doesn't kick on and the system shuts down, or rather crashes with out warning....

In ubuntu, there was a file that you could modify somewhere in /proc/acpi/. I loaded up gentoo and looked for a similar file but no luck...

So I have two questions...

1.) How do I monitor cpu temp?

2.) How do I force the fan to be on? (I am happy with the fan being on constantly...)

Thanks for your help!

----------

## Yak

I don't know your laptop but maybe there would be something in the bios to control the fan?

About the monitoring, emerge lm_sensors, run sensors-detect, and if you have a supported monitoring chip you can check it with sensors in a console or gkrellm in X.

----------

## Bob Leny

Thanks for the response Yak!

I tried that... There is no options for that...

I then flashed the bios with the latest version, which says it has better support for linux and better thermal control, amoung other things...

However, the fan still doesn't turn on and the thing still gets incredible hot! At the moment, I have it sitting on a liquid ice pack but it is still hot!!

The underside is cold, but the keyboard is still hot... This is likely one of two reasons, or both, that I can think of...

A.) The fact that the fan isn't working, means the hot air isn't being blown out with is keeping the inside hotter than normal.

B.) There is something else wrong.....

Murphy's law dictates that the answer is both B and A...

The ice pack should keep the thing from over heating. This is nothing more than a possible temporary solution to a very annoying and worrying problem...

Please, if you know a way to turn the fan on, please tell me!

If you know a lot about gentoo and how it works, please assist me in some way!

Thanks again for all of your support!

----------

## Hypnos

Make sure in the kernel that ACPI, with the processor, fan and thermal options enabled (I have them as modules).

With a recent kernel (2.6.23), the fan runs as it should as the CPU temp varies; before, the BIOS would control.

You can get some manual control by fiddling with things in /proc/acpi.

----------

## Bob Leny

You know, while I was playing around, I tried to monitor the power, and guess what...

I get this error:

"Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running."

So the issue may still be the over heating but the cause may be because I can't communicate with the ACPI or something like that.....

So, I take a look in the /var/run/ directory and no file named acpid.socket - go figure....

Before this thread lingers to long, I should say that I am running the livecd at the moment to play around with gentoo before I install it. Could this be the problem right there? Maybe the livecd doesn't try to configure the ACPI stuff?

-----------

Before I install gentoo I need to transfer some files to my other computer...

I tried to upgrade the kernel but it seems as though emerge doesn't work when running the Livecd...

----------

## Bob Leny

Just to give you an idea as to how hot this thing actually gets. That Ice pack will sit in the open air for 3-4 hours and still be cool to the touch. I was using the computer for about an hour with it sitting on the ice pack. The ice pack is not warm to the touch and the computer finally overheated and shut off......

This gives me an hour tops to work with the computer under a lite load. This makes it incredibly difficult to install gentoo....  :Confused: 

So, if I am to install gentoo, I will need to figure out how to force than fan so it can stay cool.

Also, I absolutely hate letting this thing get that hot! I know the thing is cheap, 450.USD, but I can't afford another... :'(

Any thoughts?

Thanks again!

----------

## Hypnos

* acpid doesn't need to run for ACPI to work.  Does /proc/acpi when running the LiveCD?

* There might be something to fiddle in your BIOS, to turn off ACPI altogether or keep the fan running.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Does the fan run for a second or two when initially turned on or rebooted? If not, then you have a hardware problem. The fan, its controller (or both) might be bad. Both of my laptops' fans are working. Both run for a second or two when the system is started or rebooted. Both cycle on and off as I use the machines. If yours doesn't, then you've got problematic hardware.  

Sure, it *could* be software, but I really doubt it. I think that if Gentoo was given to disabling laptop cooling fans, there might be a few users less than amused with Gentoo for turning their laptop into an expensive space heater. 

The fact that your system shuts down from overheating is not a good thing, either. The damage has probably already been done. 

If you know how to open a laptop, now would be the time to go at it. If you don't, now would be the time to learn. Either that, take it to a shop, or buy a new one.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Bob Leny

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> * acpid doesn't need to run for ACPI to work.  Does /proc/acpi when running the LiveCD?

 

The /proc/acpi/ directory is there but there are only about 5 files there and none of them where hidden. I wasn't able to access two or three of them. and the rest where empty files... There was a sub folder but it was empty.... 

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> * There might be something to fiddle in your BIOS, to turn off ACPI altogether or keep the fan running.

 

I wish there was. The only things I can do In my BIOS is change the boot order and set some passwords that's it.

It is a lame BIOS.....

------------

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Does the fan run for a second or two when initially turned on or rebooted? If not, then you have a hardware problem. The fan, its controller (or both) might be bad. Both of my laptops' fans are working. Both run for a second or two when the system is started or rebooted. Both cycle on and off as I use the machines. If yours doesn't, then you've got problematic hardware.

 

No, the fan works great while running windows... I play games for hours on end with it sitting in my lap and never have any issues.... The fan kicks on and off as needed.

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Sure, it *could* be software, but I really doubt it. I think that if Gentoo was given to disabling laptop cooling fans, there might be a few users less than amused with Gentoo for turning their laptop into an expensive space heater. 

 

I certainly don't think it is gentoo's fault. I think there is some issues between the kernel and the hardware. I don't think there is a hardware problem or a software problem, just some miss communication that I hope to resolve....

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> The fact that your system shuts down from overheating is not a good thing, either. The damage has probably already been done.

 

The fact that the computer shut off is actually a good thing. It just means the CMOS is doing its job. That and windows is still functioning normally...

------------

I am going to try kubuntu 7.10 and see if it works. I think it is using a newer kernel version than gentoo.

As Hypnos said, if the kernel is relying on the BIOS and my BIOS is a cheap peace of junk, then maybe a newer Kernel version will do the trick.

Does anyone know if emerge works on the livecd? Because I tried stupid stuff like this:

sudo emerge -s office

sudo emerge --search office

I also tried some other basic words but each time, I kept getting no results found, even though I had internet access...

does emerge not work on the livecd?

------------

If kubuntu doesn't work, I am going to complain to Acer, because this laptop is supposed to be linux compatible! That doesn't seem to be the case so far....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Thanks again for all of your help!

----------

## Hypnos

Let us know how kubuntu works.  In the meantime, here is the contents of my /proc/acpi:

```
fan

fan/C1D7

fan/C1D7/state

fan/C1D6

fan/C1D6/state

fan/C1D5

fan/C1D5/state

fan/C1D4

fan/C1D4/state

battery

battery/C11B

battery/C11B/alarm

battery/C11B/state

battery/C11B/info

battery/C11C

battery/C11C/alarm

battery/C11C/state

battery/C11C/info

ac_adapter

ac_adapter/C11A

ac_adapter/C11A/state

button

button/lid

button/lid/C11D

button/lid/C11D/state

button/lid/C11D/info

button/sleep

button/sleep/C11E

button/sleep/C11E/info

button/power

button/power/C177

button/power/C177/info

button/power/PWRF

button/power/PWRF/info

thermal_zone

thermal_zone/TZ3

thermal_zone/TZ3/polling_frequency

thermal_zone/TZ3/cooling_mode

thermal_zone/TZ3/trip_points

thermal_zone/TZ3/temperature

thermal_zone/TZ3/state

thermal_zone/TZ2

thermal_zone/TZ2/polling_frequency

thermal_zone/TZ2/cooling_mode

thermal_zone/TZ2/trip_points

thermal_zone/TZ2/temperature

thermal_zone/TZ2/state

thermal_zone/TZ1

thermal_zone/TZ1/polling_frequency

thermal_zone/TZ1/cooling_mode

thermal_zone/TZ1/trip_points

thermal_zone/TZ1/temperature

thermal_zone/TZ1/state

wakeup

alarm

sleep

processor

processor/C000

processor/C000/power

processor/C000/limit

processor/C000/throttling

processor/C000/info

event

debug_level

debug_layer

fadt

dsdt

info

power_resource

power_resource/C1D3

power_resource/C1D3/state

power_resource/C1D2

power_resource/C1D2/state

power_resource/C1D1

power_resource/C1D1/state

power_resource/C1D0

power_resource/C1D0/state

power_resource/C0CF

power_resource/C0CF/state

power_resource/C164

power_resource/C164/state

power_resource/C15B

power_resource/C15B/state

power_resource/C158

power_resource/C158/state

power_resource/C154

power_resource/C154/state

power_resource/C140

power_resource/C140/state

embedded_controller

embedded_controller/C0D0

embedded_controller/C0D0/info
```

This is what my dmesg says about ACPI when booting up:

```
ACPI: RSDP 000F9970, 0014 (r0 COMPAQ)

ACPI: RSDT 3FFF0C84, 0030 (r1 COMPAQ CPQ004A  31050220 CPQ         1)

ACPI: FACP 3FFF0C00, 0084 (r2 COMPAQ CPQ004A         2 CPQ         1)

ACPI: DSDT 3FFF0CB4, 580F (r1 COMPAQ  EVON800    10000 MSFT  100000D)

ACPI: FACS 3FFFBE80, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 3FFF64C3, 010E (r1 COMPAQ  CPQGysr     1001 MSFT  100000D)

ACPI: SSDT 3FFF65D1, 0165 (r1 COMPAQ   CPQMag     1001 MSFT  100000D)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008
```

and

```
ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 772 Objects with 87 Devices 241 Methods 24 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 2 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 12 Objects with 0 Devices 0 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c20)

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful
```

as well as

```
ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1d, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..........................

............................................................................

Initialized 22/24 Regions 0/0 Fields 25/26 Buffers 55/63 Packages (797 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.....

Executed 5 _INI methods requiring 2 _STA executions (examined 93 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1d, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C03C] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1100-113f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03C._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03C.C03D._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03C.C04E._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B6] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B7] (IRQs *5 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B8] (IRQs 5 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B9] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BA] (IRQs 5 *10 11)

ACPI: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: Resource is not an IRQ entry

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BB] (IRQs) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: Resource is not an IRQ entry

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BC] (IRQs) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: Resource is not an IRQ entry

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BC] (IRQs) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: Resource is not an IRQ entry

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BD] (IRQs) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Power Resource [C140] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C154] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C158] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C15B] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C164] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C0CF] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D3] (off)
```

There's also various things like:

```
ACPI: bus type pci registered
```

----------

## Bob Leny

Just an update.......

I downloaded and burned the Kubuntu 7.10 livecd.

Does it work? You'll find out in the a moment....

OK, moments over.

Yes, it works fine. It works very well. The fan will cycle on and off like it should, and it stayed nice and cool!

So, the big question now is why?

Does it have something to do with Gentoo?

        - Probably not. As mentioned before, If it was a problem with Gentoo, then no one would want to use it....

Does it have something to do with a crapy BIOS?

        - Possible, I don't know the kernel version that kubuntu 7.10 uses, but it's probably a newer version that doesn't rely on the

               BIOS to control the fan.

        - To test this, all I need to do is update the kernel. Easier said than done... Why? I don't know how! :'(

Does it have something to do with my cd?

        - I doubt it, but just for fun, I am going to re download it, check it, and burn a new disk. Just to make sure....

Does it have something to do with faulty hardware?

        - Doubtfully, the system works great under ubuntu and windows.... (well, not so great on windows. I hate windows.)

-------------------------------

Could someone tell me how to update the kerenel?

Is it even possible to update the kernel with the live cd?

    If it isn't, then I will use that icepack and some fans to keep it cool while I install gentoo so I can update the kernel.

I haven't had much experience with portage, so please be specific!

Thanks!

----------

## Hypnos

I just updated my previous post with a bunch of new information -- use the command 'dmesg' to compare.

You can find out what kernel your system is running with the command 'uname -a' .

To learn how to upgrade your kernel on Gentoo, read the Kernel Upgrade Guide.  However, this is not possible on the LiveCD, unless you want to make a new LiveCD   :Smile: 

----------

## Bob Leny

OK, so I created a new Gentoo cd and booted up my computer. The fan still dosen't turn on like it should and it is getting hot again!

Here is what my /proc/acpi directory looks like:

```

gentoo@livecd ~ $ ls -l /proc/acpi/

total 0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Mar  1 14:00 alarm

-r-------- 1 root root 0 Mar  1 14:00 dsdt

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 0 Mar  1 14:00 embedded_controller

-r-------- 1 root root 0 Mar  1 14:00 event

-r-------- 1 root root 0 Mar  1 14:00 fadt

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Mar  1 14:00 info

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Mar  1 14:00 power_resource

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Mar  1 14:00 wakeup

gentoo@livecd ~ $ 

```

Not much going on there...

Here is the info form dmedg:

```

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@kagome) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Wed Apr 4 05:44:43 UTC 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f4fe000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f4fe000 - 000000003f509000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f509000 - 000000003f552000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f552000 - 000000003f555000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f555000 - 000000003f5bb000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f5bb000 - 000000003f5bf000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f5bf000 - 000000003f686000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f686000 - 000000003f6bf000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f6bf000 - 000000003f700000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f700000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

118MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe1b0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 259718) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   259718

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   259718

On node 0 totalpages: 259718

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 237 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 30105 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 ACRSYS                                ) @ 0x000fe020

ACPI: XSDT (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x00000001      0x01000013) @ 0x3f6fe120

ACPI: FADT (v004 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x3f6fd000

ACPI: MADT (v002 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x3f6f3000

ACPI: MCFG (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x3f6f2000

ACPI: SLIC (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x3f6f1000

ACPI: HPET (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x3f6f0000

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20051117) @ 0x3f6ef000

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20051117) @ 0x3f6ee000

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 0x00003000 INTL 0x20051117) @ 0x3f6ed000

ACPI: DSDT (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 7:6 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Detected 1729.079 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 257689

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vg

a=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0549000 soft=c0529000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1018808k/1038872k available (3162k kernel code, 19300k reserved, 816k data, 236k init, 121296k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe17000 - 0xfffff000   (1952 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04e9000 - 0xc0524000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc0416882 - 0xc04e2894   ( 816 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0416882   (3162 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Using HPET for base-timer

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3461.25 BogoMIPS (lpj=17306250)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e31d 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000940 0000e31d 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        530  @ 1.73GHz stepping 01

Total of 1 processors activated (3461.25 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 5327k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP4._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x164e-0x164f has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: 57300000-582fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-50ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 56300000-572fffff

  PREFETCH window: 51000000-51ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 55200000-562fffff

  PREFETCH window: 52000000-52ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: 54100000-551fffff

  PREFETCH window: 53000000-53ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1204379322.990:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

DLM (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:04) installed

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:31) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:45) installed

Lock_DLM (built Apr  4 2007 05:42:42) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x40000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 7616k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=3

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH8M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH8M: chipset revision 3

ICH8M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x50e0-0x50e7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x50e8-0x50ef, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Optiarc CD-RW CRX880A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4<6>Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0x58304c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0x58304800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x000050c0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x000050a0

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00005080

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00005060

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00005040

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8BA2100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 219

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8BA2180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 219

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8BA2200 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 219

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54168 SB2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8005, nTxLock = 64043

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

tg3.c:v3.69 (November 15, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95906) rev c002 PHY(5906)] (PCI Express) 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:1b:38:5e:d5:39

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1] 

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda1<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda2<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda3<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -13

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100406, writing 100006)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

Bridge firewalling registered

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

mtrr: no more MTRRs available

mtrr: no more MTRRs available

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

```

I don't know what any of that stuff is, so I just put it all there. I do see alot of APIC errors though!

And my pro/acpi/ directory is short!

----------

## padoor

are you sure the fan is ok?

does it ever come on in windows?

the fan should always be on at certain speed. which increases with cpu load.if no fan sound hum is heard have it checked with proffessional service people.

the fan is never switched off for any reason.

----------

## Hypnos

Three more ideas --

* Does the CD have the command 'acpitool' ?  If so, what does it say?

* Are there ACPI kernel modules, and are they all loaded?

My ACPI modules list, from 'lsmod' :

```
ac

battery

button

fan

thermal
```

They should be loaded automatically on boot, but maybe they weren't.  You can try loading these with 'modprobe'.

* Finally, on boot pass the parameter "acpi=off".  This allows BIOS to take over basic thermal management.

More info at this page.

----------

